# UD Box of Shadows - Alice in Wonderland



## evah2003 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any more info on this?
The pics look great, but I also read that UD just renamed existing e/s for this palette...
Does anyone know?!
TIA-
Eva


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 1, 2010)

There isn't much info just yet except that you can go on their website and sign up for the newsletter or hear it from facebook/twitter on when it's coming out. I don't think that every eyeshadow in the palette are all existing shades but we will find out soon I hope! I can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 1, 2010)

Whoa have no idea what happened my internet slowed down and came out with multiple posts! Sorry about that!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 2, 2010)

There is a long thread about this on the MUG forums. Seems to be coming out early this year, around March/April:

Makeup Geek • View topic - UD Book of Shadows Volume III

Some of the links:

Krasey Beauty: Alice in Wonderland + Urban Decay = LOVE in a Palette

open_pallette1.jpg (image)

pallette1.jpg (image)

BritishBeautyBlogger: Urban Decay Alice In Wonderland Palette Limited Edition

Credit to the respective MUGS for digging up the links.


----------



## thezander (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh noes, looks like I'll be forced to buy even more eyeshadow, since I clearly NEED this palette.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 2, 2010)

i GOTS to get this palette, i've never brought one before but this is just calling out to my vanity drawer... lol.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 2, 2010)

between this and the OPI nail polishes being released for this movie...i want it alllll! what else is going to come out? (i already got the mad hatter wallet from HT for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, my husband noticed me eyeing it..)


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 2, 2010)

I am SO excited for this!  I gotta be honest,even if it is just renamed colours, I will probably get it, just for the total packaging WIN!  I don't see them ALL being renamed.  I heard that Midnight Cowboy was int here but renamed? Or something to that effect.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^ i'm suspecting that midnight cowboy is most likely midnight tea party, lol...


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahaha, lol, I am seeing that now...


----------



## thezander (Jan 6, 2010)

I kinda wish they would've used some of the new formula shadows in this box, now that I know about those - they look really good. I also hope I don't already have too many of the shades they did use! I'll probably get it no matter what,  tho...


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 6, 2010)

despite their clever new names in replacement of some existing shades, i dont think this palette will disappoint because every palette has been sold out at my sephora everytime i got there so i never got to buy one.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 6, 2010)

It is gorgeous and I want it. I do not have anything from UD. I'm very excited but I am not sure if I am able to get my hands on it, especially if it is only available in the UK.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 8, 2010)

Pursebuzz has on her blog that it comes out on Jan 15th on Urban Decay's site first for $52 and she has swatches! It will eventually linger to Macy's, Sephora, and Ulta stores.

Exclusive Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland Palette Shadow Swatches | Beauty blog MAC Make Up Cosmetics Beauty Tutorials How To Video Makeup Tutorials Celebrity TutorialsDrug Store swatches


----------



## Kragey (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't bought a BoS for myself yet, since I thought they were over-hyped, but I really do love Alice in Wonderland...I think I may very well have to buy one of these.


----------



## Leven (Jan 8, 2010)

IF i didnt get the Book of Shadows vol.2 for x-mas, i would be all over this. But except for a few colors, the two are very similar.

Although i might not be able to help myself since ive come to the realization that UD shadows are soooooooooooooooooo much smoother, more pigmented, and prettier than most of mac's.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 8, 2010)

I also wanna try myhand with UD, it'll be nice to try something other than MAC and MUFE


----------



## Meisje (Jan 8, 2010)

It says here

Urban Decay Cosmetics for Eyes, Lips, Face, Body and Nails

they they are definitely just renamed top selling shades.

I hope it comes with a key of which shades are which (the actual names) because if you like a shade and want to buy it separately, it would be a pain in the hole to have to drag it to Sephora for comparison.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 9, 2010)

ive never owned any urban decay makeup so this will be my first and i am buying it no matter what. the 15th is my husbands bday so i guess he is getting me this for his bday


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 9, 2010)

despite the fact they are renamed colors, i still want it.

and why is the 15th the day i get paid?


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 9, 2010)

i only have the bos 2 (i own no other shadows) so ill take the risk with repeat colurs. plus i work at sephora, so i can get a bit of a discount. wooottt


----------



## kiss (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't wait to get this pallete on my Sephora gift card! Even if I have similar shades, I must have it for the packaging. hehe I collect all things Alice. I am hoping that "Wonderland" is Maui wowie as I really wanted that shade.


----------



## thelimabean (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd buy it in a heartbeat, but there's so many repeat shades from the first 2 BOS's which I already have :-/


----------



## resin (Jan 11, 2010)

kandee johnson just showed the alice in wonderland box of shadows on her youtube what it comes with!

YouTube - WORLD PREMEIRE SNEEK PEEK: Alice in Wonderland


----------



## cetati (Jan 12, 2010)

Luckily I passed on both BOS's, so I can totally get this!


----------



## Kragey (Jan 13, 2010)

Great. I'm a literature nerd and a Tim Burton fan, but I'm on a No-Buy for the entire semester.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^ aw that sucks, maybe you can ask your friends and family to get this as a gift. this item looks too good to be missed.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jan 13, 2010)

I MUST HAVE THIS!!  I have become an Urban Decay freak over the past year and I'm never gonna stop!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 13, 2010)

Wonder if everyone will get the pill and bottle with thier purchase like in the video? I'm assuming the $52 pricetag is because its linked with Disney and the movie? Still on the fence about this....I have both Books of Shadows and the Ammo Palette. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 13, 2010)

i have both Bos I and II and from the youtube reviews it seems like there are lots of color repeats... hmmss... 

to buy or not to buy!??!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Ugh i really want this palette jsut because I love Alice in Wonderland but the repeats kill me. I already have the Ammo palette...

Queen=Last Call
Curiouser=Grifter
White Rabbit=Polyester Bride
Jabberwocky=Oil Slick
Muchness=Chopper


----------



## Kragey (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_^^^ aw that sucks, maybe you can ask your friends and family to get this as a gift. this item looks too good to be missed._

 


My birthday is in April, but I really can't imagine asking somebody for a $52 item, no matter how much I love Tim Burton and Alice in Wonderland. :/ Ah, well, part of my No Buy is me trying to use up some of what I have, so no Alice palette just means I'll have to distract myself with other shades!


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Cant wait!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I read on Musings of a Muse blog that Urban Decay of course debuts this on January 15th but other stores such as Sephora, Macys, Ulta, etc. will have it in February so if your not sure don't fret they will get it in February!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 14, 2010)

i am ordering mine first thing in the morning. ive saved for that sucka..it will be mine! heres hoping i fall in love when i get it.


----------



## Nicala (Jan 14, 2010)

I would buy this JUST for mushroom e/s. They need to release a full size.

I might buy it once I see a full list of all the eyeshadow equivalencies. I only own BOS II, deluxe e/s palette, and mildew e/s, so I don't think I would have much of a problem with duplicates.


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 14, 2010)

I would like to know when this palette goes to Sephora!!! I know it's selling on the website Jan 15th but I work right across from a Sephora and I LOVE Tim Burton!! 
Although I must admit it.. I have never used Urban Decay eyeshadows!! They are soo colorful and pretty!!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 15, 2010)

^Sephora should have it by February

Oh and if you have UD on Twitter they released the names of the colors in the palette, I'll post with what they wrote so far in case some of ya'll can't or choose to not use twitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Underland (Flash), Chessur (Chopper), Muchness (X), Absolem (Homegrown)
Jabberwock (Oil Slick), Drink Me, Eat Me (Sin), Alice (Painkiller), Mad Hatter (Twice Baked)
Midnight Tea Party (Midnight Cowboy Rides Again), Vorpal (S&M), Queen (Last Call), White Rabbit (Polyester Bride)


----------



## MACPixie (Jan 15, 2010)

I want this so bad but I have no choice but to wait because it doesn't seem like the UD website ships to Canada. Grr.


----------



## belle89 (Jan 15, 2010)

The Alice in Wonderland BOS is now available for sale on the UD website.


----------



## Elusive21 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to have this!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 15, 2010)

just bought mine! free shipping with purchase, free pocket rocket mini in doug, and total was 52.00 even. just FYI for anyone that might be interested in purchasing also..now to impatiently wait for it!


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_My birthday is in April, but I really can't imagine asking somebody for a $52 item, no matter how much I love Tim Burton and Alice in Wonderland. :/ Ah, well, part of my No Buy is me trying to use up some of what I have, so no Alice palette just means I'll have to distract myself with other shades! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
true true i understand, but hey the palette is really just repeats so if you had previous ones its really kinda just the different packaging theme on this one. i ordered mines around midnight, i'm uber excited because this is my first palette from urban decay.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_just bought mine! free shipping with purchase, free pocket rocket mini in doug, and total was 52.00 even. just FYI for anyone that might be interested in purchasing also..now to impatiently wait for it!_

 
did you have to enter a code for the mini Doug? I'm looking at the shopping cart page and it says there's a "Redeemed Offer" for it but I see no code.

I'm not from the US so I need to wait for an approval from my friend in the US whom I need help from to send it to me... Preparing to press the "Continue Checkout" button...

There are so many reasons for me NOT to get this palette but it's too beautiful to resist! I already have the Get Baked palette which I dislike because the shadows were too frosty. I only liked Twice Baked and Baked which are in the BoS! So if I get this I'll have to sell off my Get Baked palette


----------



## dxgirly (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't own either of the first two Book Of Shadows, and I've recently become obsessed with Urban Decay, so I just had to have this. I actually got some other stuff too, so spending over $100 got me a free lipgloss and free UPS Ground shipping.

I own the Sustainable Palette too, so I do have some repeats, but I love all the colors so much, so I don't even care.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jan 15, 2010)

Just bought it!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Cerydwen (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's possible to pre-order this in the UK?


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 15, 2010)

I just placed my order as well. I've just recently gotten into UD and I'm now 3/3 on the Books of Shadows and I have the Ammo Palette. I have alotta repeats but their shadows rock so hard I couldn't resist!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Does anyone know if it's possible to pre-order this in the UK?_

 
From what I've heard, we will not get it here until March, there will only be 2000 of them, and it seems that Debenhams may be stocking it - perhaps try asking a Debenhams that has an UD counter if they can hold one aside for you when they come in?


----------



## sinergy (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_did you have to enter a code for the mini Doug? I'm looking at the shopping cart page and it says there's a "Redeemed Offer" for it but I see no code.

I'm not from the US so I need to wait for an approval from my friend in the US whom I need help from to send it to me... Preparing to press the "Continue Checkout" button...

There are so many reasons for me NOT to get this palette but it's too beautiful to resist! I already have the Get Baked palette which I dislike because the shadows were too frosty. I only liked Twice Baked and Baked which are in the BoS! So if I get this I'll have to sell off my Get Baked palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

it just automatically adds it for you i think. where it says redeemed offer thats what it means. ..i cant wait for mine.


----------



## Cerydwen (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks so much Anita


----------



## sinergy (Jan 15, 2010)

so for anyone else interested. there is also a promo for bogo big fatty mascara..just in the colored ones i think, the ones that cost 17.00 the code is ALICEMASCARA and you get free shipping also. i ordered this morning and they didnt post this on their twitter/fb till a few hrs later, but it still works for everyone. i might get them..not sure if i should.....has anyone used them are they good mascaras?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 15, 2010)

I do want to get my hands on the Alice in Wonderland Box of Shadows sometime next month!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 15, 2010)

Purchased mine online today!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 16, 2010)

So the time when I got the approval from my American friend was the time that I had to dash off for my final paper... I was only gone for 2 hours then came home. Continued with checkout... and UD won't accept non-US paypal account

so...... probably not legal but I didn't care: I created a new American paypal account, transferred funds over.... Alice was gone 

I can just about die right now. I shouldn't have gone for my final paper. I was gonna fail anyway *cries*

I hope they restock. I really really hope they do! Sephora is 100% gonna bring it in right? right?


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 16, 2010)

I JUST went on the site to order it and it was gone! It was there 4 hours ago dang it! LOL. Should of got it earlier. 

Sephora and Ulta are supposed to be getting to... At least I hope.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 16, 2010)

^^Yes they (Macy's, Ulta, Sephora) should it just won't arrive till February, but I'm glad I broke down and ordered mine earlier this afternoon I didn't imagine it selling out in one day!

EDIT: Urban Decay posted on Twitter to breathe easy Alice will be in stores soon!


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 16, 2010)

^^ omg, yah I JUST checked the website and saw that they sold out. it kinda made me feel a little happy about ordering it at midnight, but wow in just ONE day and it sold out. You know urban decay is doing something right when everybody wants a piece of the book of shadows, lol.

now we're all just doing the waiting game right...??


----------



## Ciani (Jan 16, 2010)

My bf is sick or delirious  I think.....I was sitting at my computer yesterday morning staring at the palette and checkout button and he heard me saying "I wonder if I should just save my money and wait until a F&F sale or something happens" his reply, "but what if it sells out before then?" I was like thinking to myself *did he just say that to me??* lol. Anyway then I told him that I know but maybe I should just save. So what does he do.....he walks over to my desk and drops down his credit card and says "Here, buy it" I was like omg are you serious? No....I can't let you do this....it's expensive....so his replies to that; "I want to make sure you get it before it sells out I know how badly you wanted it".

 I was shocked needless to say and ontop of that I ordered the $5 24/7 covet pencil deal as well as the $14 glitter liner/covet 24/7 pencil duo pack too (a little sad I missed out on the mascara deal though since it wasn't on the site yet). It was a great day and very sweet of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus now this means I still have my $60 allowance to spend on something else.....what to buy....


----------



## LindaP (Jan 17, 2010)

Can someone please post the date when Sephora will begin selling this on this thread????  I'm planning to use my jc penney credit card to purchase this so i can't buy it til Sephora releases it.

I keep hearing that it'll release in Feb at Sephora.  But Feb 1st or Feb 28th?  Must know which paycheck to cut back on


----------



## thezander (Jan 17, 2010)

For those who managed to place an order - have you noticed a delay in the order showing up in your "order history"? Urban Decay's website keeps telling me my order does not exist. I did email them about it, but I'm antsy since the thing sold out so fast. Oh, and the charge shows as "pending" on Paypal's site.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 17, 2010)

I've heard that the palette sold out so quickly! I do want to see this palette in person whenever I go to Sephora or Ulta.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_My bf is sick or delirious I think.....I was sitting at my computer yesterday morning staring at the palette and checkout button and he heard me saying "I wonder if I should just save my money and wait until a F&F sale or something happens" his reply, "but what if it sells out before then?" I was like thinking to myself *did he just say that to me??* lol. Anyway then I told him that I know but maybe I should just save. So what does he do.....he walks over to my desk and drops down his credit card and says "Here, buy it" I was like omg are you serious? No....I can't let you do this....it's expensive....so his replies to that; "I want to make sure you get it before it sells out I know how badly you wanted it".

I was shocked needless to say and ontop of that I ordered the $5 24/7 covet pencil deal as well as the $14 glitter liner/covet 24/7 pencil duo pack too (a little sad I missed out on the mascara deal though since it wasn't on the site yet). It was a great day and very sweet of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus now this means I still have my $60 allowance to spend on something else.....what to buy...._

 
Oh wow that was soo nice of him! I had a giftcard so I gave in and bought it I couldn't wait lol. Yeah I was miffed about the mascara thing because I had placed my order an hour before they did that! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_Can someone please post the date when Sephora will begin selling this on this thread???? I'm planning to use my jc penney credit card to purchase this so i can't buy it til Sephora releases it.

I keep hearing that it'll release in Feb at Sephora. But Feb 1st or Feb 28th? Must know which paycheck to cut back on_

 
They haven't released an official date so I would be safe and hold back the money at the 1st of the month and just hold on to it till we know more! My guess would be more towards the beginning of the month but we will know soon! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_For those who managed to place an order - have you noticed a delay in the order showing up in your "order history"? Urban Decay's website keeps telling me my order does not exist. I did email them about it, but I'm antsy since the thing sold out so fast. Oh, and the charge shows as "pending" on Paypal's site._

 
I know it said orders placed after a certain time wouldn't ship due to MLK day but mine shows as In Warehouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I've heard that the palette sold out so quickly! I do want to see this palette in person whenever I go to Sephora or Ulta._

 
Yeah I knew UD said there were limited quantities but I didn't expect it to sell out the first day!


----------



## buki (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken from Urban Decay Twitter/Facebook page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Urban Decay Cosmetics For all those in panic.. stress not! Alice in Wonderland Book of Shadows sched. U.S. in-store arrival est. first week of February Canada stores arrival est. first week of February U.K. Debenhams (yes, it's exclusive) arrival est. first week of March*


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 17, 2010)

I purchased mine right when they became available.  It is my first UD book of shadows and I can't wait to get it.  I love everything that has to do with Alice and Wonderland!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buki* 

 
_Taken from Urban Decay Twitter/Facebook page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Urban Decay Cosmetics For all those in panic.. stress not! Alice in Wonderland Book of Shadows sched. U.S. in-store arrival est. first week of February Canada stores arrival est. first week of February U.K. Debenhams (yes, it's exclusive) arrival est. first week of March*_

 
at least i know debenhams will have it! i shall be keeping an eye out to see what the price is in the uk. i really want it but i'm not paying more than £35 for it because i already have alot of the colours. i was super excited about it at first but now i know they are regular shadows just re-named i am not so nutsy over it!


----------



## kiss (Jan 17, 2010)

I am getting mine in Sephora. I just hope they won't sell out there in one day! haha


----------



## anita22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_at least i know debenhams will have it! i shall be keeping an eye out to see what the price is in the uk. i really want it but *i'm not paying more than £35 for it* because i already have alot of the colours. i was super excited about it at first but now i know they are regular shadows just re-named i am not so nutsy over it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It will be £28


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 18, 2010)

I recently learned of the repeats and now I'm skeptical.  I already have both the Book of Shadows I and II plus the Ammo palette.  Hmmmmm?  What to do?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 18, 2010)

I have both BOSI and II and the Show Pony Palette.  With those palettes I had almost all of the colors, so I decided I'm going to pass on this one, as cute as it is.  If there was only one or two repeat shades I'd totally get it, but it's not worth the coinage for me to buy that many dupes.  

I hope you other ladies enjoy it bunches!


----------



## pmjc69 (Jan 18, 2010)

^Same here. I'm wondering if I should get it. I have the book of shadow II and the ammo palette. There are a lot of repeats from those two palettes. So technically, i'm paying for a few of colors I don't have and the alice's theme. Maybe after u ladies received yours in the mail, u should let us know if it is worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

I love alice in wonderland but idk if I want to get this bc i already have 6 of their palettes...hmmm i might just buy it anyways because its alice in wonderland!!!


----------



## Sass (Jan 18, 2010)

I just realized that I really do love UD eyeshadows so when this palette hits the stores I'm on it.  I had planned on buying eyeshadows from Warm & Cozy and All Races, but got an email about these shadows plus watched Pursebuzz's swatch video on it so then my mind zoomed in on UD.  So I'm saving my $52 bucks for this.  I can't wait to get it in my hands.  I only own the Deluxe palette so far so to add these would be so nice!!!!


----------



## darklocke (Jan 18, 2010)

I had to get it even though I have several of their other palettes (Get Baked, Preen, Ammo, Deluxe). I agree on that part where some people think they're too frosty, but I love to pair them up with mattes from MAC. UD shadows are so soft and smooth! Can't wait till it arrives (even though I have to wait even longer since I have to have it redirected to Norway), it's such a little treasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was speechless when I realized that it had sold out after less than 24 hours after the release.....


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I recently learned of the repeats and now I'm skeptical. I already have both the Book of Shadows I and II plus the Ammo palette. Hmmmmm? What to do?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have the exact same UD products as you and I still bought it. If you don't want alot of repeats don't get it but alot of my faves were in here and I was going to but a few of these as singles and it was cheaper for me this way and I couldn't resist its collectible quality. If you see it contains alot of shadows you use regularly I would get it. If not skip it. I also bought it because I couldn't make up my mind and didn't want to regret not getting it later like the first Book of Shadows. (Which I got from MUA Lol)
 Hope this helps!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I have the exact same UD products as you and I still bought it. If you don't want alot of repeats don't get it but alot of my faves were in here and I was going to but a few of these as singles and it was cheaper for me this way and I couldn't resist its collectible quality. If you see it contains alot of shadows you use regularly I would get it. If not skip it. I also bought it because I couldn't make up my mind and didn't want to regret not getting it later like the first Book of Shadows. (Which I got from MUA Lol)
Hope this helps!_

 
I agree about not wanting to regret it.  I hate when that happens.  I just got the Book of Shadows I a few months ago after an intense search.  LOL.  I don't want to have to do that again.  

I think I will wait until everyone gets a chance to start playing with the shadows and see what everyone thinks


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm so friggin annoyed that they wouldn't ship to Canada. Now I have to wait till Sephora gets this and hopefully I can get it before they sell out!

I don't have any UD palettes and was hoping this one to be my first


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't wait once you find out when they're getting it! People LOVE the Book of Shadows Series and it will sell out in a flash!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I agree about not wanting to regret it. I hate when that happens. I just got the Book of Shadows I a few months ago after an intense search. LOL. I don't want to have to do that again. 

I think I will wait until everyone gets a chance to start playing with the shadows and see what everyone thinks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I can tell you up front that its a goregeous palette! I have all but 3 of the colors in there and I'm so stoked. You really will love it. If you can, buy it and see for yourself. If you don't love it I promise you can sell it in a heartbeat!


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 18, 2010)

I just checked my order on their website and my palette hasn't shipped yet, urrggh, must be the holiday.


----------



## ditzymakeup (Jan 18, 2010)

SOOO excited for this!
Roll on 1st March!!

Woohooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Well I can tell you up front that its a goregeous palette! I have all but 3 of the colors in there and I'm so stoked. You really will love it. If you can, buy it and see for yourself. If you don't love it I promise you can sell it in a heartbeat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw in in Sephora today!  It really is a nice palette in person.  Its the most wearable out of the all Books of Shadows it seems because it has more neutrals than the others.  The only bright colors that I remember seeing was the purple, blue and green
All the others are neutrals that I could wear everyday.  Hmm.  :thinking:


----------



## jad3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Can't wait for 1st March (in the UK!). Am still a bit bummed that its a Debenhams exclusive.. I was saving up my boots points and have almost enough to redeem a BOS..


----------



## Babylard (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm so friggin annoyed that they wouldn't ship to Canada. Now I have to wait till Sephora gets this and hopefully I can get it before they sell out!

I don't have any UD palettes and was hoping this one to be my first_

 
ME TOO! I'm from Vancouver, BC and right now I'm living in Winnipeg, MB as a student. I went to the sephora today to ask about the palette, and they told me they don't know, but they will give me a call if they do get it in. I also asked my friend from Vancouver who works at sephora to keep an eye out for me. I'll even ask my bf to get his brother to stalk the sephora for me as well or when my bf goes to toronto for vacation.

As you can see, I want this palette SO BADLY! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't own a single UD eyeshadow, so this is exciting for me!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 19, 2010)

Same here. I work at a sephora, but its in Quebec, so we dont get Urban Decay. The closest is in Ottawa (my brother lives there), but its kind of a pain.


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_For those who managed to place an order - have you noticed a delay in the order showing up in your "order history"? Urban Decay's website keeps telling me my order does not exist. I did email them about it, but I'm antsy since the thing sold out so fast. Oh, and the charge shows as "pending" on Paypal's site._

 
mine doesn't show up on ud's website at all either, but i did get the confirmation on Friday that it had shipped already. I choose 3 day shipping rather than waiting 7 days for it to come on a truck from Florida to Seattle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wish UD would provide tracking numbers so i can see where my stuff is instead of a SURPRISE on my doorstep...

i'm really shocked they sold out so quickly, i'm happy i ordered mine on the 14th (it became available earlier for me for some reason).


----------



## thezander (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I got a shipping email too, even though the website still displays no record of the order, so I guess everything's in order. Best of luck to those waiting to get it in the next few weeks, but just in case, remember: there's always going to be more pretty makeup to buy!


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_Well, I got a shipping email too, even though the website still displays no record of the order, so I guess everything's in order. Best of luck to those waiting to get it in the next few weeks, but just in case, remember: there's always going to be more pretty makeup to buy!_

 
I called earlier to check and the woman told me they were slightly behind due to the amount of orders and the holiday. But she did give me a tracking number so if you got a shipping email, you're stuff is on its way. Mine's on my doorstep while i'm at work....


----------



## sinergy (Jan 19, 2010)

on the website mine just shows in warehouse. frustrating! i want some different words to pop up for me..preferrably, shipped. =(


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 20, 2010)

I think every shade is wearable for me besides the cranberry plum-ish shade in the top row. That color just doesn't work around my eyes lol. I can't wait for the movie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm all about cute packaging and names. I buy things just because of that and I know lots of others do too, and I think UD realizes that lol.


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_on the website mine just shows in warehouse. frustrating! i want some different words to pop up for me..preferrably, shipped. =(_

 
mine says the same,I'm desperate for it to be shipped!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 20, 2010)

has anyone seen swatches anywhere else besides pursebuzz and musingsofamuse? just wondering. =/


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_has anyone seen swatches anywhere else besides pursebuzz and musingsofamuse? just wondering. =/_

 
I haven't seen them, but I'm pretty sure there are some youtube videos if you do a search you might be able to find them
also, have you checked makeupalley?


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 20, 2010)

well i just checked this morning and urban decay finally completed the transaction with my paypal, so hopefully i'll get an email saying that its shipped out.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_mine says the same,I'm desperate for it to be shipped!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

finally showed up as shipped today. now lets see how long it takes! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I haven't seen them, but I'm pretty sure there are some youtube videos if you do a search you might be able to find them
also, have you checked makeupalley?_

 

for some reason youtube videos are loading super slow on my computer..i just changed internet companies and there is a big delay when the video is loaded and playing back, so i really dont go there much, but i will def. check makeup alley. thanks .


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 20, 2010)

mine STILL says in warehouse =[


----------



## taitinthesylph (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so jealous of you ladies in the States.  I just moved to the UK and I thought we'd get UD products at the same time.  Ah well, it beats not being able to get it all in New Zealand!  I can't wait for this Book of Shadows.  I'm going to wait outside Debenhams on March 1st when they open in the morning and run for the UD counter!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 20, 2010)

I finally got a shipping confirmation email, yay!


----------



## MACPixie (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm on a waiting list at Sephora and my BF has been instructed that he has to go get it that morning!! (I live 5 hours away near Toronto, but I don't have a car) Can't wait!!


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I finally got a shipping confirmation email, yay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah! me too,finally!


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got mine's this morning! So happy, if anyone wants I can always post some swatches up in the swatch section.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Same here. I work at a sephora, but its in Quebec, so we dont get Urban Decay. The closest is in Ottawa (my brother lives there), but its kind of a pain._

 
Montreal's Sephora or Quebec city Sephora you mean? No Urban Decay in the province at all?!?

Hell, I don't wanna drive to Toronto!


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_I got mine's this morning! So happy, if anyone wants I can always post some swatches up in the swatch section._

 
yes! please.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 21, 2010)

yes gabi03! if u dont mind much?!?!?!


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 21, 2010)

Is this exclusive to Sephora or will other sites that sell UD (like beauty.com) have it too?


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 21, 2010)

Swatches of each row from top to bottom.  This is one quick swipe of each with no base.  I was in the store and trying to swatch quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still very pigmented even with one light swipe


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a bigger pic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All rows from top to bottom

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12640557  20


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 21, 2010)

yay my package arrived today! btw did anyone get the doug lipgloss??? i didnt get one but it says something about free redemption when i ordered...


----------



## thezander (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_yay my package arrived today! btw did anyone get the doug lipgloss??? i didnt get one but it says something about free redemption when i ordered..._

 
I just got my package a second ago. Looks like they just threw the Doug sample in to the package; it's not packed up with the palette itself. But if yours didn't arrive, maybe you could try emailing or calling them?


----------



## buki (Jan 21, 2010)

This may or may not be a good thing... especially for me since I am waiting for funds so I can get this palette!! I don't want it to be sold out again -_- SIGH

*Urban Decay Cosmetics We heard through the grapevine that Sephora will be taking phone orders for our Alice in Wonderland Book of Shadows starting tomorrow, Friday the 22nd. To get your palettes before she makes her official debut, make sure you CALL ASAP tomorrow! Remember what happened last Friday...*


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_I just got my package a second ago. Looks like they just threw the Doug sample in to the package; it's not packed up with the palette itself. But if yours didn't arrive, maybe you could try emailing or calling them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks, i'll email them and let them know about it.

*edit* oops, i just went back to check the package and i saw doug sitting at the bottom of the box, lol


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2010)

Did anyone who paid with paypal get an e-mail that their palette shipped?  I can't check my order on the UD website as I didn't make an account and paid with paypal.  TIA!


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Did anyone who paid with paypal get an e-mail that their palette shipped?  I can't check my order on the UD website as I didn't make an account and paid with paypal.  TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i paid with paypal too and i didnt have an account when i ordered, they didnt send an email to let me know when they shipped it out or when they received my paypal payment, it just showed up yesterday afternoon. I'm guessing yours will probably show up today.


----------



## thezander (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_ oops, i just went back to check the package and i saw doug sitting at the bottom of the box, lol_

 
Lol! Sneaky Doug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten to like him, however!


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_Lol! Sneaky Doug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten to like him, however!_

 
i like him too, i dont own any pocket rockets (is that what they're called?) but i just ordered james the emo guy. i might actually purchase a full size doug when i'm through with the sample.


----------



## buki (Jan 22, 2010)

this may be a silly question as I might've missed it but does anyone know if the urbandecay site is going to restock as well? All I've been seeing is that they're coming out in other stores...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine should be coming any day now!  I can't wait!  I noticed that Kandee Johnson got that cute little drink me bottle (it looked like Godiva liquor) and the large pill with mints inside.  I thought everyone was going to get that!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Mine should be coming any day now! I can't wait! I noticed that Kandee Johnson got that cute little drink me bottle (it looked like Godiva liquor) and the large pill with mints inside. I thought everyone was going to get that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know I was going to ask that if anyone got a mint bottle or the drink me bottle because I didn't. I think it's kind of messed up because we actually paid for our stuff and then having all these 'gurus' getting it for free and hyping it up is kind of unfair in my opinion.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Montreal's Sephora or Quebec city Sephora you mean? No Urban Decay in the province at all?!?

Hell, I don't wanna drive to Toronto!_

 
Montreal Sephora. There is no UD in the province at all excluding UPDD (which Sephora carries) and by mistake they might get something here and there. The reason is that UD has yet to translate their packaging in French. It sucks cause for them, it's crazy expensive, and Quebec is the only place with this law. Hell, even France (motherland of Sephora) doesn't have this law. So why would they translate, ya know?


----------



## thezander (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buki* 

 
_this may be a silly question as I might've missed it but does anyone know if the urbandecay site is going to restock as well? All I've been seeing is that they're coming out in other stores..._

 
On Facebook, Urban Decay gave someone who asked a vague answer like, "We never say never, but you should look at sephora's site first since they will have it for sure"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Mine should be coming any day now!  I can't wait!  I noticed that Kandee Johnson got that cute little drink me bottle (it looked like Godiva liquor) and the large pill with mints inside.  I thought everyone was going to get that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's Chambord. I kinda want to buy a bottle and pretend it came with my palette


----------



## sinergy (Jan 22, 2010)

i was sure mine was coming in today, but nothing! =( so disappointed. i ordered it about 6am on the 15th. i thought surely it would arrive earlier in the week. aw well.heres hoping tomorrow.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 23, 2010)

I got mine in the mail today!  It is so gorgeous and I am excited that I got it.  It is my first book of shadows.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm so excited! A specktrette has offered to CP this palette for me since we don't have UD in Australia. It'll be my first UD palette


----------



## SparkleAndSmile (Jan 23, 2010)

Just ordered mine from Sephora yesterday! I can't wait to get it and play around with the colors. I have the 2nd BOS but I don't mind the repeats since I adore all of the colors!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 23, 2010)

I got mine yesterday afternoon and I adore it! I have all the other BOS and the Ammo Palette and I think that this is one of the more beautiful ones repromotes and all. It's goregeous, don't wait! Call Sephora now!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if Mushroom is a regular UD color?  I am wearing it today and I love it!  I really would love a full size version of it.  TIA!


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 23, 2010)

ive been playing with my palette, i think my favorites are alice, muchness, and drink me, eat me.

what are your favorite shades from the palette?


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 24, 2010)

OK, I called Sephora yesterday, and asked them if the have the UD BOS ( Alice in wonder land) or if they Know the release date of it?the lady their told me that she does'nt know anything about it.
To those who called sephora and ordered the BOS, can you please inform me how you do that, I mean did you call a specific numberor just your regular sephora store? sorey for the silly qouestion and thanks in advance.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 24, 2010)

the thing is, most times they dont know what they're getting until they get it. I don't believe they get any word from head offices about the new products. So, on shipment days, you open a box and sometimes you get the brand updates. Like, my store just got NARS's spring stuff. Because of Specktra, i knew what to expect, but no one else did. You get the point.

anyway, as long as your Sephora carries UD, they should get it. They most likely won't know what date or how many until they arrive in store. Call, and tell them you are waiting for a new product that is set to be released in early febuary. There is a book taht they put customer requests in, so ask her to record your name, number and the product you want in it. they should call you to tell you they have it, and then canhold it for 2 days. 
You can also ask what day there shipments arrive (our store gets them tuesday and thursday mornings) and call back around 6 that day. I say 6 because, agian, they dont know what they have until they take it out of the box, and depending on many things, it can take a while to process a large shipment.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 24, 2010)

i recieved mine yesterday and i love it! the colors are amazingly pigmented (well..midnight tea party/cowboy rides again? hello?? what is up with this color?) anyhow, i just love staring at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so glad its finally here and cant wait to play with all the new colors.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 24, 2010)

I called back to the Sephora where I swatched the Alice Book of shadows last week to see if they still had them.  I was told per their contract with Disney they can't sell or put them out until February.

I told the sales person that I was there last week when they were out and she said they are not anymore.  Guess Sephora made a mistake by putting some out earlier

Oh well.  Hopefully next month my excitement is not gone.  LOL


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does anyone know if Mushroom is a regular UD color? I am wearing it today and I love it! I really would love a full size version of it. TIA!_

 
As far as I know Mushroom is only a permanent color in the cream shadow line.


----------



## pmjc69 (Jan 27, 2010)

This palette is now available on Sephora.com. Go get them ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 27, 2010)

I ordered one for me today, so excieted to play with it.


----------



## trulynicole (Jan 27, 2010)

oh God help me.  I am tempted to get this but I know I might not use all the colors.  How are you guys liking your palettes?  Is it worth it?


----------



## twilightessence (Jan 27, 2010)

I am getting caught up in the hype. Thankfully, I have no money LOL. I don't want it just to have it and not use it :S.


----------



## mslips (Jan 28, 2010)

Ulta will have this and all the new stardusts and 24/7's this sunday


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 28, 2010)

it is also available for sale at ulta now. get it while you can


----------



## Nicnivin (Jan 28, 2010)

Woot!  Just ordered 2 from Sephora, one for me and one for a friend. I didn't want to chance them selling out in the stores before I could get to a Sephora or Alta.


----------



## lojical1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does anyone know if Mushroom is a regular UD color?  I am wearing it today and I love it!  I really would love a full size version of it.  TIA!_

 
Mushroom is a regular UD shadow color, and I believe it is one of the cream shadows. All the colors in the AIW palette can be found in the past palettes (pony, bos) and a significant number can be found as singles (last call, baked, mid. cowboy rides again). I saw an equivalency guide somewhere. I'll do a search for it and post it when i find it. 

The thing is, these are almost full size (.03 oz in the palette, vs. .05 as a single shadow). That's what makes the palette so awesome (in addition to the creamy texture of the formula).


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually Mushroom isn't a regular shadow, it's only available as the cream.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 29, 2010)

Ladies, this is already in Sephora stores.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At first I wanted one, but then found out that these colors are perm items, so I was iffy about it.
But I went to Sephora today to look at it, and swatched all the colors, I like this palette better than my Deluxe Shadow Box, I MIGHT get it


----------



## sinergy (Jan 30, 2010)

i love my alice in wonderland bos..BUT..i am having a hard time getting over all the glitter fall out! and i had no idea everything would be so frosty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyhow..i am new to urban decay so i am making myself try harder to make it work for me. i still love how creamy and smooth a majority of them are..just those big glitter chunks in the prettiest colors gets to me some. 



any color combo ideas anyone would like to share??? =)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2010)

Saw this in ULTA today on South Beach and they seemed to have more then enough. Not on my list of must haves but just thought I would put this out there.


----------



## trulynicole (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay, I am going to see what the hype is about soon.  But I am really not loving the comment of glitter fallout!  I might just settle for the deluxe box!


----------



## computergirl200 (Jan 30, 2010)

We are still waiting in the UK for it, but thanks for all the comments.  I have heard about the glitter fallout, but hopefully I can work with in...


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulynicole* 

 
_Okay, I am going to see what the hype is about soon.  But I am really not loving the comment of glitter fallout!  I might just settle for the deluxe box!_

 
yea UD shadows are frosty and glittery as heck!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 30, 2010)

im still going to get it. you could always do the business card thing where you cut out a curve to fit the bottom of your eye and hold it under your eye or pat on the makeup looking down on a mirror =D and use tape to get the rest of the fallout


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 30, 2010)

I still want it too, but damn I'm broke!!! I'm just hoping it doesn't sell out by the time I get enough money.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 30, 2010)

i put my name down at the sephora in ottawa yesterday! they are expecting to recieve 30ish units. My brothers gonna go pick it up for me!


----------



## mslips (Feb 1, 2010)

got mine at Ulta today!!! i dont care about money when it comes to UD i have it all =)







i swatched on udpp, super pigmented as usual


----------



## Babylard (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_got mine at Ulta today!!! i dont care about money when it comes to UD i have it all =)







i swatched on udpp, super pigmented as usual





_


----------



## trulynicole (Feb 4, 2010)

^ is that a lipgloss?  alice in wonderland LIPGLOSS?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 4, 2010)

My brothers bringing mine on the weekend!!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 6, 2010)

I just received mine from sephora on thirsday, the colors are amazing!!
Girls go get it before it is gone.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 6, 2010)

I used Underland yesterday. Loved it


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 7, 2010)

my brother brought mine today!!!

He said he went into Sephora topick it up, and they didn't know what he was talking about.
he said something along the lines of " Hi, My sister called and payed for something. i'm here to pick it up. It's ... like a platter of make up or something?"
lol. platter of makeup. thats gold.


----------



## ElleOkay (Feb 7, 2010)

If your Ulta, Sephora, or SiJCP still has AiW in stock, go get it NOW!

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/8/0/1/1518210.JPG

BoS I vs. AiW
http://img.makeupalley.com/7/8/0/1/1518208.JPG

BoS II vs. AiW
http://img.makeupalley.com/7/8/0/1/1518209.JPG


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 7, 2010)

ughh i'm so torn on whether or not to buy this.  i have way too much eyeshadow as is and i don't touch half of it


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought one, and rationally I know I'll never use it, but dang...those swatches make me want to keep it instead of hanging onto it for eBay purposes later! I'm wearing neutrals 99% of the time though.


----------



## kiss (Feb 7, 2010)

lol ebay purposes. I got one today and I am so excited to use it! I am happy to finally have it in my hands. It's funny do you ever feel like when you look at something, people swarm and start looking at the same product as you only 'cause your looking at it? This often happens to me in empty stores.


----------



## MACPixie (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hairbands4ever* 

 
_I bought one, and rationally I know I'll never use it, but dang...those swatches make me want to keep it instead of hanging onto it for eBay purposes later! I'm wearing neutrals 99% of the time though._

 
I bought 2... one of them is also for eBay purposes in a few months time...


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 7, 2010)

i love this palette it has EVERY color you'll want for many looks. I havent been using it like crazy because its LE but I have been using the purple and blue color a lot though. so beautiful i wish they were perm colors available.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_i love this palette it has EVERY color you'll want for many looks. I havent been using it like crazy because its LE but I have been using the purple and blue color a lot though. so beautiful i wish they were perm colors available._

 
The colors in this palette are all best selling Urban Decay shades, just renamed for the Alice in Wonderland purposes.  The "regular" color names are listed somewhere, or a couple somewheres online, I know they had them on the UD site for awhile.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_The colors in this palette are all best selling Urban Decay shades, just renamed for the Alice in Wonderland purposes.  The "regular" color names are listed somewhere, or a couple somewheres online, I know they had them on the UD site for awhile._

 
i saw that the purple and blue real names werent listed under their perm shades but IT IS in the pony palette though. its actually a bigger size than the ones in the book of shadows.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 10, 2010)

Today was my lucky day! I randomly walked into the Sephora in downtown Vancouver and saw 3 of the palettes just sitting there. I told myself I wasn't even going to get it...but when I saw that there were only 3 left, I snagged one LOL.

Then 3 SA's approached me and asked me where the hell I got it, because they had been sold out of the palette on the first day (last Friday)...which made me feel even better about my purchase hahaa.

It is now sitting proudly in my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GORGEOUS colours <3 it.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Today was my lucky day! I randomly walked into the Sephora in downtown Vancouver and saw 3 of the palettes just sitting there. I told myself I wasn't even going to get it...but when I saw that there were only 3 left, I snagged one LOL.

Then 3 SA's approached me and asked me where the hell I got it, because they had been sold out of the palette on the first day (last Friday)...which made me feel even better about my purchase hahaa.

It is now sitting proudly in my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GORGEOUS colours <3 it._

 
ooh you live in vancouver! my hometown. i lovee vancouver foood! my friend works at one of the vancouver sephoras and shes getting one for me as i am in winnipeg for school


----------



## kiss (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Today was my lucky day! I randomly walked into the Sephora in downtown Vancouver and saw 3 of the palettes just sitting there. I told myself I wasn't even going to get it...but when I saw that there were only 3 left, I snagged one LOL.

Then 3 SA's approached me and asked me where the hell I got it, because they had been sold out of the palette on the first day (last Friday)...which made me feel even better about my purchase hahaa.

It is now sitting proudly in my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GORGEOUS colours <3 it._

 
The SA's prolly didn't know that they had more in stock? I went to the Vancouver Sephora on the second day and they had about 10 out.  I can't stop staring at mine.


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 10, 2010)

I keep eyeing this palette and I kind of want it...but at the same time I know I'm better off not getting it because I won't use a third of the colours inside...

I really really really want Mushroom though! I'm hoping UD releases it as a single soon!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_The SA's prolly didn't know that they had more in stock? I went to the Vancouver Sephora on the second day and they had about 10 out.  I can't stop staring at mine._

 
Yeah they thought they had sold out, but one of them told me she found a few stray ones in the back somehow and JUST put them out when I walked in the door...so awesome.


----------



## cetati (Feb 11, 2010)

I've posted 2 looks from this palette so far on my blog and I LOVE IT. I don't usually wear colors like this out so this is new for me.

I did one neutral look and one "fun" look. 











Pigmentation and blendability: both phenomenal. Sadly, there's tons of fall out on some of the colors.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 12, 2010)

^I love the 2nd one! SO pretty!


----------



## SCWaveGirl81 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry if someone already posted this, but...

*
Underland ~ Flash
Alice ~ Painkiller
Oraculum ~ Baked
Queen ~ Last Call
Chessur ~Chopper
White Rabbit ~ Polyester Bride
Wonderland ~ Maui Wowie
Curiouser ~ Grifter
Muchness ~ X
Mushroom ~ Mushroom
Midnight Tea Party ~ Midnight Cowboy Rides Again
Vorpal ~ S&M
Absolem ~ Homegrown
Drink Me Eat Me ~ Sin
Mad Hatter ~ Twice Baked
Jabberwocky ~ Oil Slick

*

I got this info from the Sephora website http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P252512

HTH!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 16, 2010)

Im pre-ordering mine on thursday as its not out here til March! The wait is killing me!

Cetati those looks are beautiful!

What are everyone's favourite colours in the palette?


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Steel Magnolia - if you don't mind me asking, how and where are you pre-ordering from? I contacted Debenhams a while ago, only to be told there was no waiting list or pre-order facility available; I'd just have to queue with everyone else! A bit rude, I thought


----------



## cetati (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the bright blue of Alice really draws me, and White Rabbit (despite its insane fall out problems) is the loveliest glittery white with kind of a greenish duochrome to it (is this just me?) and it looks soooo pretty as an inner corner highlight.


----------



## jad3 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm wondering if I should even bother ordering from debenhams website at all, they're useless at telling you when an item is out of stock. I had to wait for a month before they told me the item I wanted was OOS! Am now plotting the possible trips to the nearest Debenhams to me that sell UD (all at least 40 minutes away boo)


----------



## sinergy (Feb 17, 2010)

@cetati..i really love white rabbit also, just getting past that fall out..its a super color for the inner corner. today i used it lightly on the brow bone but instead of using primer potion i had cash flow paint pot all over and before it dried applied my white rabbit and i didnt see as much fall out as i usually do. so dunno if it was just a today thing, or if that helped


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 17, 2010)

Me too Jad3, although I'll have to send my husband, as I have to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does anyone know if March 1st is definitely the uk launch date? - Debenhams wouldon't even give me that informaton.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 17, 2010)

Cerydwen: Dublin. Ive preordered Chanel from there before so Im hoping it will be allowed for Urban Decay because I wont be able to get up there again till May!!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 17, 2010)

You can preorder things - check out the Debenhams blog! They lied haha.. Ps. I found this: Urban Decay's exclusive Wonderland palette | Debenhams Blog


----------



## ambicion6 (Feb 17, 2010)

ughhhhhh sold out online at sephora, ulta and UD, but my local ulta still has some in stock. I am still on the fence...I dont have any UD shadows at all, but I have a CS88 palette, and 4 - 15 MAC palettes (pinks, neutrals, blues and greens). I have never hit the pan on anything and I've had some of those MAC eyeshadows for like 6yrs already!!!! I want this cuz its so darn cute and the colors just look heavenly!


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info Steel Magnolia - you're brilliant


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I preordered it today and there were at least 30 names on the list. They said they will only be stocking a small number of palettes so more than likely they will not be on the shelves for the general public


----------



## dnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

my first urban decay product ever was this palette... oh dear... my bank account just cringed.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 18, 2010)

I cannot wait to get this! not had many UD shadows before, so new shadows + alice in wonderland packaging!


----------



## OhSimplicity (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got the palette a few weeks ago, the Sephora near me was having a delay in their shipment, but I finally got it.  I love it so much, despite it's cost I think it's well worth the price.  You can do such a variety of looks with it.  I'm actually using it now for my daily routine.  

I love Queen, it such a fantastic deep pink colour.  I can't pull it off for everyday but I just love how beautiful it is!

Eat me Drink me is probably going to be my most used shadow, just because it looks so much like Mac's Naked Lunch & Kat Von D's Confessional which I use everyday on my eyes!


----------



## jad3 (Feb 20, 2010)

UD posted a fb update that Debenhams website now has it (posted 5 hours ago) and it sold out 2 hours ago! And I'm so annoyed because I was out for sports the whole day, and thought the release was going to be on Monday, at least I would have a chance!


----------



## Sinford (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_^^ no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I preordered it today and there were at least 30 names on the list. They said they will only be stocking a small number of palettes so more than likely they will not be on the shelves for the general public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Steel Magnolia, where did you order yours, Henry St? I'm gonna have to go in tomorrow and order it - if that's still possible! Was it just at the counter you ordered, yeah?


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 21, 2010)

This is just wrong - why did they state on their blog that 22nd would be the release date, but then put it up 2 days early, on a Saturday evening when most people would be out? It's not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd complain, but I doubt they'd care - they've made their money anyhow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how many Debenhams employees have purchased these to put on Ebay at disgustingly inflated prices.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_This is just wrong - why did they state on their blog that 22nd would be the release date, but then put it up 2 days early, on a Saturday evening when most people would be out? It's not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd complain, but I doubt they'd care - they've made their money anyhow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how many Debenhams employees have purchased these to put on Ebay at disgustingly inflated prices._

 
i'm also really angery about this. i went on the site today and saw it was up (didn't see the fb update that it was online yesterday). tried adding it to my cart to find it was sold out. i agree, why advertise everywhere that it was going on sale tommorow? bloody annoying!


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 21, 2010)

i have the ammo palette & LOOOVE it, now i'm obsessed with UD shadows & alice & wonderland packaging?  NEED IT!  i'm a little late to the party but maybe my local sephora will still have some in stock **crosses fingers**

btw, i agree that white rabbit aka polyester bride is AMAZING for inner corner/bottom lash line highlight.  it makes my eyes POP like no other!  the glitter fallout is horrid, though.. do foundation AFTER eyes!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sinford* 

 
_Steel Magnolia, where did you order yours, Henry St? I'm gonna have to go in tomorrow and order it - if that's still possible! Was it just at the counter you ordered, yeah?_

 
Yep Henry St. at the counter


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 22, 2010)

no luck at sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ebay it is!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope this palette is worth it, shipping's cost almost $20 USD, and with state taxes I've paid around $72 USD for it. I can't believe I paid that much for a palette!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone know when the official release date in Debenhams stores in the UK is?

I've seen numerous places online that it's Sunday 28th Feb, however I rang my nearest Debenhams and they said it won't be released til 5th March.. I *really* want to get this and don't want to miss out!


----------



## anita22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Does anyone know when the official release date in Debenhams stores in the UK is?

I've seen numerous places online that it's Sunday 28th Feb, however I rang my nearest Debenhams and they said it won't be released til 5th March.. I *really* want to get this and don't want to miss out!_

 
Apparently, it'll be online from 28th Feb, and instore a week later.


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 24, 2010)

Debenhams put Alice back online a short while ago:


Alice in Wonderland palette - Eye shadow - Make up - Beauty -


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

i got one guys!!!! debenhams in lincoln had started selling them early! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whoop! it is lovely


----------



## Kragey (Feb 24, 2010)

God, my lust for this freaking thing knows no limit. >_<


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 24, 2010)

I got this when it originally launched on Urban Decay's website on the 15th of January and it's STILL my BFF!! Considgering I get bored with things VERY quickly! Am I the only one that doesn't have a fallout problem with White Rabbit? I actually have it on today and there is no fallout. All the glitter is in my creast and tearduct where I put it...5 hours ago!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG guys please help me out. My friend completely screwed me over, telling me she'd help me get this palette, and put it on hold for me and I thought I Was good to go. but noooooo she decided to give it to her sister cuz she liked it so I am so mad cuz she just told me now. and obviously the palette is sold out everywhere..............

So PLZ PLZ sell me your Palette instead of ebaying it. PM me if anyone is kind enough to sell it to me plz plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 id be forever greatful! thanks guys


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just an FYI for anyone living in the Seattle area. The MACYS in southcenter just opened their new UD counter. They've got like 50 palettes in stock just sitting there. Not all hope is lost and no need to pay more than what its worth guys! They still exist


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2010)

i've just done a fotd using the alice palette! it's quite pretty so check it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...7/#post1885869


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ Beautiful! Gotta try that out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got mine today - soooo happy!

They have 4 shelves full of palettes in Debenhams Henry st. fyi!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 28, 2010)

I finally got my hands on this book of shadows!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 28, 2010)

I love this gem!! The eyeliners are fab, the primer is fab and all the shadows are FABFABFAB!!!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 5, 2010)

I finally got my hands on this - i'm so delighted, I feared I'd miss out!

Haven't tried any looks with it yet but I did swatch a lot of the colours and they look amazing, so creamy and pigmented, can't wait to try it out properly!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 14, 2010)

So why is it, that even though I had absolutely no interest in this palette, that now that it's sold out, I'm totally lemming it, to the point of near desperation?! I refuse to pay crazy amts for it, but I wish I'd gotten my hands on it!!

PS- Lou, you look absolutely stunning in your FOTD, now I am even more sad that I missed out. lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been asked/answered, but what shadow is "Mushroom", as in, what is the shadows actual, non-Alice name?  All of the shadows in the palette are renamed perm UD shadows correct?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mushroom is the real name of the eyeshadow. It is actually a permanent shade but only in the cream shadow formula.


----------



## geeko (Mar 16, 2010)

I am Totally LOVING this palette. Many of the colors are pigmented...and it's a really versatile palette. not to mention it comes with 2 pencils and a mini UDPP.....totally worth the money. It's my first e/s pAlette from UDPP though


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Mushroom is the real name of the eyeshadow. It is actually a permanent shade but only in the cream shadow formula. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I saw that and was really confused.  So I guess Mushroom is the one "new" shade in the box since it doesn't have a powder version in the normal line.  That sucks...


----------



## sailordom (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Yeah, I saw that and was really confused.  So I guess Mushroom is the one "new" shade in the box since it doesn't have a powder version in the normal line.  That sucks..._

 
And it's actually not "new" because Mushroom also appears in the Book of Shadows Vol. 2. But no, it doesn't exist in shadow form.

I passed on the Alice palette because I couldn't justify buying it when I already owned most of the shadows in the two palettes I have. And I'm still pretty comfortable with that decision. Although I guess I could have bought one to sell at an inflated price on Evilbay.


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 23, 2010)

I actually bought this from eBay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I totally missed out on it as I haven't been letting myself buy makeup for AGES until I totally ran out of it but OH MAN NEED THIS. Plus I've used up loads of my old makeup and need some new colours. I don't mind that I paid more than it was worth really.. it looks amazing.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

I still haven't used mine ....

I have too much MU to get through!!!


----------



## Care (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I still haven't used mine ....

I have too much MU to get through!!!_

 
ditto!  Plus I'm scared that I'll want to resell it and it'd be harder to do that when I use it hehe


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 5, 2010)

just got my alice in wonderland book of shadows today!


love love LOVEEEEEEEEE


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 5, 2010)

crad. I wanted to get one but it was all sold out. =.=|||


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 6, 2010)

not in my sephora! they still have about 6 left!


----------



## pinktraits (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh sure, I find out about this too late. ;_; Must. Find. One.
I wonder if I could convince someone to pick one up for me as I've noticed some places aren't sold out.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 7, 2010)

Yesss mine came today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm so glad I got it (even if it was from Evilbay!). The shades all look really wearable to me (I likes my glitter and shimmer). Plus I always tend to go for smokey eyes in one form of another and really want to try and start creating ethereal and princess makeup (if that makes sense haha). I'm really looking forward to playing with this


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

afewmonths on from owning this i still absolutely love it! mushroomis my fave colour by far! why is this not a single shadow from ud?!?


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 7, 2010)

Goodness, I really want to play with mine! I got it from a lovely girl on LJ but I haven't been home yet to check it out! Can't wait to get done w/ my trip!


----------

